# Wheels Off Wheel Detail - Any Tips?



## Kristian87 (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi All,

Looking for tips/advice on this as I've been itching to do it for a long time and hoping to get it done in the next few weeks. The goal is just to do a deep clean really and add some protection at the end. I don't want to go as far as addressing any of the paint chips/small scratches or even polishing the surface for now, I'll save that for the next attempt maybe. For now, just a thorough clean 

I've been busy collecting everything I think I need over the past few months; low profile trolley jack, couple of axle stands, torque wrench, products & tools for cleaning the wheels. One final item I may add is koch chemie FSE as one of the things that bugs me is the watermarks - gloss black wheels.

Simply speaking, once I've got the wheel off, I'll be washing, claying then applying some wheel wax/sealant (the pink poorboys stuff). Having not done it before I'd appreciate any input about the actual process of removing the wheels, cleaning, wheels back on - i'm very apprehensive about it having not done it before 

Few concerns/questions in my mind...

- How long should I allow for this? I'm guessing it'll be an all dayer. See pic of wheel below - not the quickest to clean!
- Is it worth doing a wheel arch detail at the same time - add trim dressing, clean off calipers etc.
- Any tips for reducing damage to my wheel nuts? They are glossy black too and seem delicate!
- Any clever solution for resting the wheels when doing the cleaning - rather than resting against a wall?
- Will I need to use my full strength iron fallout remover first or should I start with my normal wheel cleaning spray and assess?
- Claying the barrels seems a no brainer, but should I do the wheel face/spokes? Do I clay with normal QD or just clay as I'm washing with the wheel chemicals?
- Should I bother with a polish step if I think I can make time, or should I wait until I can address/repair the faults in the finish?
- IPA/coating prep wipe down before applying the sealant?
- Getting truly obsessive now - assuming I do my wheel detail Saturday, then wash the car Sunday - should I look to cover the wheels. I see Carpro do a set of wheel covers - anyone have them/use them?

Sorry for the long post, this stuff stays in my head for a long time, and now I've joined the forum it's just all coming out lol


----------



## riskypicker (Apr 16, 2014)

The day my new car arrived i had all 4 wheels off to get them protected.

Getting it up and all off at once was a faff but necessary as id decided if i were going to those lengths, then id be putting a ceramic coat on them rather than a wax. I didnt fancy having to do it all again in a few months to put more wax on. And all 4 off at once because of the curing time recommended. I bought a nylon sheathed socket to get the studs undone and just took my time.

While they were off i did the arches yes, and coated the calipers and disc carrier / hub thing and the studs while i was at it. And the exhaust tips. A 40ml bottle of ceramic easily did all that.

I cleaned them first on the car, then removed and cleaned each individually while they were on the floor on the tire, whilst sat on a little roller stool. I used BH autowheel then normal shampoo. I put them up on a bench as it made application much easier and reduced the dust levels.

I didnt clay or polish but i did panel wipe them all over before applying the coating.

You could easily spend all day at it even if your wheels are pretty clean already.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Kristian87 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Few concerns/questions in my mind...
> 
> ...


What I normally do

John


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Kristian

Great looking wheels. Rather than resting them against a wall, turn a bucket upside down and sit the wheel on top (low wide bucket is best) or pick up one of the large rubber rubble buckets from B&Q and place the wheel in there to clean.

As Risky has said I would also probably give them a quick wash prior to removing. When I recently did my wheels I used Megs APC, and Iron X along with a strong shampoo solution. If you haven't got any pick yourself up some hogs hair or similar detailing brushes - with your wheel design they will be essential. I wouldn't clay the face if I were you, being black they will show every mark.

Rob

PS my low profile (Halfords) trolley jack lost all its pressure last week as I was taking off a wheel, luckily it was loosing air slowly so no damage was done, but it was only by luck and with my g/f help that I managed to get another trolley jack under the car. Mine was faulty, but what I would say as soon as the car is up get a stand under it just in case.


----------



## Kristian87 (Jun 23, 2019)

Thanks all, very helpful responses! 

Wouldn't have thought of cleaning them on the car first, that's made me think of doing my normal car wash first on day 1, then the wheels again the day after - day 2. I can feel a 3 day weekend coming on lol

I'll be sure to avoid claying the face unless I really feel it's needed and obviously won't use the clay I used on the barrels!

Got a small army of brushes, so should be good there 

Given I have 2 stands, I think it would make sense to have 2 wheels off at once? Rather than one off, one on, then the next etc. Guess that's more sensible in terms of resting on stands too.

If I can find the time, I may be inclined to do 2 coats of sealant. Guessing a mf cloth would be the most versatile to apply with? I do see ceramic in my future - more so for the wheels than the body, but as I said above, I'd like to correct/repair the finish first.

p.s. as far as stock wheels go, I love them - really suit the car well. All the time & effort to clean is definitely worth it!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

You are highly likely to inflict damage at the clay stage so unless you were going to machine polish afterwards I'd leave the clay in the garage and use chemical decon - wheel cleaner and fallout remover followed by a paint cleaner like Autoglym Super Resin or similar if you have it, then add your wax over the top.

Also wash the car as you would normally, do the wheels at the same time, once car is dried, glass cleaned etc crack on with the wheels - you should find they require little extra time spent on decon once off the car.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Kristian87 (Jun 23, 2019)

Summit Detailing said:


> You are highly likely to inflict damage at the clay stage so unless you were going to machine polish afterwards I'd leave the clay in the garage and use chemical decon - wheel cleaner and fallout remover followed by a paint cleaner like Autoglym Super Resin or similar if you have it, then add your wax over the top.


Hmm interesting thought on the clay

Just replied to another thread about the omission of the clay step...so here's a question...

If i'm not polishing on the day, is it better to apply wheel wax with or without the clay step?

If I clay, I get a better product bond and therefore better performance from the wax. But there is potential too scratch in the clay step

If I don't clay, I run the risk of dragging contaminants around as I apply the wax and scratching the finish anyway.

Well aware of the downsides to claying but logically for me, it's better to clay then wax than it is to skip that step?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Kristian87 said:


> Hmm interesting thought on the clay
> 
> Just replied to another thread about the omission of the clay step...so here's a question...
> 
> ...


You could try one side of the car with the clay step, the other side without and see if you notice a difference

If your thorough with the chemical decon (wheel cleaner, fallout, tar remover) there may not be much in the way of contaminants for the clay to remove.

Unlikely that any contaminants left after chemical decon (if there are any) will be picked up by a sponge applicator when applying a wax so risk of marring very minimal.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## bradley221985 (Aug 6, 2018)

Just be careful when taking the last wheel nut off(I usually do the bottom most one last) that the wheel doesn't kick out and drop onto the disc damaging both your disc and wheel barrell. I wedge my foot against the tyre to stop this from happening. Also only jack the car so the tyre is only just off the ground as this makes it easier for removing and reattaching the wheels without damage. As for applying the sealant I have the same one and I wear a pair of latex gloves and just scoop some out spread it out in my hands the just rub it over the wheels, makes it easier at getting into all the hard to reach areas. Another tip is don't do what I did last time I jacked the car to remove the wheels and leave the car locked, because as soon as the car goes up a few inches it thinks someone is trying to nick it and the alarm goes off and you look a bit of a dick lol.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I use freezer bags to protect painted nuts/bolts when removing and putting back on.

The nylon sockets are ok, but they’re more designed to protect the wheel, they still have metal on the insides...

Just take your time with the rest of it and enjoy it...

:thumb:


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Permanently have that wheel socket wrapped in insulation tape. 
I don't even trust myself to not norse it up.:wall: 
They cost too much take the risk :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

The cleaning of each wheel can take some time so one at at time. The problem with putting wax on is that it need to be done three times a year which can be long project.
Wheel off is the only way, time to clean all the arch plus surrounding areas. I must be on my 15th rotation so now looking at ceramic C5, just to give more time between doing it again plus over winter.

Tar or Wheel Cleaner will remover most things so on older wheels that are now spotless it does take time. Plus you may want to be washing with shampoo in the future to stop that build up of brake dust even on a weekly basis.

I have used FK1000p was for many years so has been great overall. 

As said, good luck plus enjoy it, the results matter not the time taken. Be safe, so a good Jack plus axle stands, be safe....

John Tht.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

In all honesty, if your doing this, do not use poorboys wheel sealant. As mentioned get something like C5 or Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels. It will make all that effort worth it in the long run! Your wheel type is similar to mine, take your time and be methodical on the application and removal.


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

Did my alloys on wednesday, each one got a wonder wheels colour action clean, meguiars all purpose cleaner, tar removal, rinsed with ro water, blown dry with car dryer, then two stage machine polish front and back, first stage was menzerna medium cut 2500 then stage two was menzerna final finish 2000, then sealed with Gyeon Q2 can coat, whole process took me about five hours.


----------



## MattyMatt (Mar 21, 2014)

Wrap your socket in sticky velcro.. soft side of course!

Dont underestimate how tricky it is to get a car onto 4 axle stands and remove all wheels.. one side at a time much safer. If you drop it, it will do a lot of damage that is hard to repair!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

jamiepollock643 said:


> In all honesty, if your doing this, do not use poorboys wheel sealant. As mentioned get something like C5 or Carbon Collective Platinum Wheels. It will make all that effort worth it in the long run! Your wheel type is similar to mine, take your time and be methodical on the application and removal.


pretty much this :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I think you would have to smash the socket pretty hard on the wheel to damage the surface. Have you seen how tyre fitters operate? No wrapped sockets for them.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I have used marking tape, I have nylon sleeved sockets for not damaging sides, I use mats for washing wheels they have drainage under and with pipe end blanks in holes to lay tyres on to keep chemicals off.
I think these I bought for outdoor mats and they use them for workshops may get two wheels on they are great I paid £17 each
BiGDUG Large Outdoor Rubber Entrance Mats Anti Fatigue None Slip Drainage Door Mat Flooring Size 0.9 Metre x 1.5 Metre
I have tried many wheel cleaner but the bilt hamber one is on another level


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Wheels off detail you say?

Check this DW video





Or this one for 5 handy tips when leaving the wheels on


----------

